# root tab mess



## baylee32 (Apr 4, 2015)

so since im just starting my planted tank I went ahead and purchased a package of API root tabs. let me just say this now, Im never going to be using them again.

I placed them in my sand (sand is about 1" deep) and then added plants. well I was stupid and when I added a couple of plastic plants (temporary) with plastic bases, I basically broke up the root tabs. so now my sand is covered in the orange and brown powder. ive vacummed most of it up but my sand went from clean and white to a dirty yellow color. 

Ive also noticed lots of brown algae in the past couple of days. could this be from the root tabs? ive never had algae problems before. my tank is at 80 degrees and there has been a lot of evaporation and condensation lately. im assuming that is just because my room has been quite cold.

what can I do to clean up this mess? how do I get rid of and control the algae? Has anyone else had this happen before? 
ive heard that the seachem root tabs don't do this. I may have to look into ordering some. that is unless I decide to do a soil substrate


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, baylee. Is it possible to post pictures of your tank? When algae occurs it means there is an imbalance in your system, where that imbalance is can be determined by answering a few more questions. How long are you keeping your lights on? what type of lighting are you using (LED, T8, standard flourescent)? What kind of live plants are you keeping? How long has your tank been set up? Is it cycled? What's your water change schedule/stocking?

The more info you can provide the easier it will be for members to help you. There are some general suggestions you could try for getting rid of algae. 
- Shorten your photoperiod. 
- Perform more frequent partial water changes.
- Add more live plants to help out compete algae.
- Move the tank away from windows, or block them so you can control your light source.
- Change your lighting to a plant specific bulb (algae and plants thrive under different light spectrums).
- Add fertilizers for your specific plants needs. If you only have anubias and java fern then you need no extra fertilization. If you have Amazon swords and red colored plants then add iron.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been there, although what I had was not brown but green spotted, hair and thread. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=585410&highlight=algae

Believe me, brown algae is not as bad as other kinds of algae. It usually happens in new tanks and disappear their own. Somehow I have never had brown algae in that tank.

It's always good to add root tabs when the plants establish the root system. Seachem Flourish Tabs are hard and don't melt like other tabs. No matter how often you dig sand, the tabs stay hard and cause no problem.


----------



## baylee32 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok, I'll try to include as much info as I can.

10 gallon divided in 2 with middle section housing HOB filter and heater. Tank kept at 80 degrees. Not in direct sunlight. I forgot what lights I have, I will have to check and update this. But I usually keep them on for 7 hours. I dose with api leaf zone once a week. Tank is still in process of cycling. So water changes made when necessary according to testing or 25% a week. Two female bettas currently. Will a nerite snail be helpful? Sand substrate about 1" deep. Java fern, water wisteria, crypt, moneyworr, and marimo moss balls. All tiny but growing fast.


----------



## baylee32 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for the pics, your tank is very nice. I used to keep a similar set up with two females and it was one of my favorite tanks. My suggestion would be to cut the root tabs entirely. The types of plants you have a stem plants which means they'll get their nutrition from the water column. The API leafzone you are dosing already adds iron, and the root tabs are a bit of overkill. Too much iron can lead to algae. 

Everything else you mentioned sounds fine. A nerite would be a wonderful addition to your tank once it is finished cycling (they are very sensitive to nitrites, so a cycled tank is important). One will be plenty for a 10 gallon, don't worry about a snail and dividers they will climb right over them. If you go for two don't get attached to the idea of one on each side. Nerites go wherever they want.


----------



## baylee32 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you Fin Fancier! I plan on getting some amazon swords in the future too. Are those stem plants also? Eventually I'd love to have each side heavily planted. This planred tank thing is kind of addicting!

Yes the brown algae is starting to go crazy in my tank. It's all over the dividers and glass. And it seems no matter how much I try to vacuum, my sand still has an orange color.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Brown algae/diatoms feed on the silicates in sand. Once the silicates are gone so are the diatoms.

IME, 2" of sand is best for plants. When the substrate is at least 2" if a tab breaks it is less likely to make a mess. If you get Swords, Crypts or other rooted plants you will definitely need root and Iron tabs as long as you have inert substrate.


----------



## baylee32 (Apr 4, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu, what type of substrate would you recommend? I've heard of people using eco complete or fluorite but I didn't think those offered nutritional benefits for the plants. I'd kinda like to find out more about the idea of using soil capped with sand


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use CaribSea Tahitian Moon sand. I love CaribSea products and buy them from F&S. This is Tahitian Moon but there are several other types.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21432


I forgot to mention: I buy my root tabs from eBay. They are capsules with Osmocote fertilizer which is little balls and not powder which makes them easier to clean up if they break. Like these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Osmocote...-Fertilizer-/291368261708?hash=item43d6e6d84c

I've not had experience with any subtrates except sand and gravel. I prefer sand.


----------

